# How much weight do babies gain in last few weeks?



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya ladies was wondering if anyone knew roughly how much weight our babies gain in the last few weeks of pregnancy? Im just back from a growth scan as I was measuring small at my last appointment. Baby is currently weighing/measuring just under 6lb and is therfore just below average for his gestation. Im just wondering how much weight he will roughly put on before my due date in 3 weeks. Thanx :thumbup: xoxo


----------



## LilianA

i read somewhere that they put on about half a pound a week so if you make it to 40 weeks you could have an 7.5 pounder :) don't worry sounds like your baby is right on track


----------



## GersPrincess

I'm not entirely sure, but it says on my ticker, about half an ounce a day, which is about 14g, but again, its just an average, so I wouldnt worry too much.
I know plenty of people who've had 6lbers at full gestation and whilst they are tiny, they are perfect x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im not worried just curious really coz 6lb sounds so itty bitty lol but as long as the wee man is healthly then it doesnt really matter does it. xoxo


----------



## MrsRH

I think the ticker is wrong, I think it's half a pound!! (says half an ounce on mine too!)

sounds as if babe ok, hun
Rachael
xxx


----------



## Bunny FooFoo

I'm not sure but my OB says the weight gain sort of plateaus after the 36th week. I am measuring small too. We are working on bringing my bubz weight to at least 5lbs! But OB says it may be because I'm constitutionally small so my bubz might be the same. Nevertheless, she's healthy and all so i'm happy and relieved!


----------



## amylw1

i was given this link, it is only a guide as no 2 babies grow the same amount etc.


https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart


----------



## savannahrenee

:baby:
When I was 19 years old,my son Blade who was born October 16th 2005, was a 6lb 2.2 oz baby and 19 inches long. He was a perfectly healthy baby and also a really great baby too. They never were worried about Blades birth weight saying that he was too small and he was born one day before his due date. Small babies run in my family. Both me and my older brother were 6lb. babies as well and we were just fine. I am pregnant with a little girl this time (last one too) and at my last ultra sound she was weighing 3lbs. and 3oz. That was on July 6th, which has been 7 weeks ago. I too would love to know about how much she will weigh before I have her and find out at the hospital.


----------



## 1eighty

I was a six-pounder ;) Nowt wrong with me, apart from taking my sweet time (mum was 40+7 :p )


----------



## LegoHouse

I was told my son was 6lb 8oz at 35+6, at 41+2 he was 8lb 5oz (born)

My daughter was always measuring two weeks behind, I was told she would be small, and she was. At 2 weeks late she was 6lb15oz :)

My sisters little girl was 5lb2 though, now that is TINY.


----------



## dizzy2012

sweetcheeks85 said:


> Im not worried just curious really coz 6lb sounds so itty bitty lol but as long as the wee man is healthly then it doesnt really matter does it. xoxo

We're in the same situation, had a growth scan at 36 weeks and bubs as measuring 4lb 7 so reeeeealy little. :cloud9: not too worried though as they are quite renowned for being at least a pound out and if we put on 1/2lb per week, fingers crossed we'll get to 6lb by birth in a week or so, which would be tiny but perfect!!


----------

